# GDB file conversion



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

Does anyone know how to convert a .GDB file to a GPX, KML, or other more useable form?? Im at a loss. 

Thanks


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Maybe this?*

Maybe this?
http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

*Garmin Basecamp*

Garmin's BaseCamp software will do it and it's free at this location: http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=4435

You import the *.gdb file and than export it as a *.gpx.

When you import the file it will make a new _list_ in the left hand column. Right mouse-click on this _list_ and choose the _Export_ option and save it as a gpx.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ugh...an old Garmin proprietary format. Mapsource uses it for just about everything.

Consider GPS Babel, also.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Success*

Thanks for the replies. I was able to download convert the file using basecamp by following the link provided. Prior to posting I tried GPS babel, as well as GPSies.com, and mapsouce but none of them would do the conversion. Thanks again.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

In Mapsource, when you click on Save As, you can change the file type to gpx, and other formats; you need the current version of Mapsource of course. The latest update also reads tcx files directly from my 705. Before I had to save them as a gpx in Topofusion and then import to Mapsource.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> In Mapsource, when you click on Save As, you can change the file type to gpx, and other formats; you need the current version of Mapsource of course. The latest update also reads tcx files directly from my 705. Before I had to save them as a gpx in Topofusion and then import to Mapsource.


Ok, when I saw that image, I had to explore more fully. Because when I looked at Mapsource before, I clicked the Save As... menu option and there was no .gpx or .dxf option.

*You must use the selection tool to select the track before you click Save As... to see .gpx as an option!*


----------

